# Some props for a guy who sells on Facebook.



## bikewhorder (Mar 18, 2014)

I just got some parts off this guy who has turned a Facebook page into a virtual swap meet table and I'm really happy with the quick service and value I received.  Since I cant leave him positive feedback for the ebay auction he aborted for me, I thought I could at least say thanks on here.  


https://www.facebook.com/sellerbatmbl60


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 18, 2014)

He is a new member here and sells on RRB as well. Prices seem very good on the stuff I've seen.

-Brian


----------



## bike (Mar 18, 2014)

*damn now I have to learn fb*

where is he at?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 18, 2014)

bike said:


> where is he at?




Jackson Michigan. He has a huge for sale post on RRB where he lists his name, location and phone number. Seems like a stand up seller.

-Brian


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Not doing FB can save me some money! V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Hargis (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words . When your honest , bust ass and do a good job in something you enjoy , it matters . Feebay has no seller loyalty at all not to mention lop sided rules for the buyers and well , FEES !!!!! I got tired of government type B.S. through them and figured I'd try some alternatives . I think feebay is loosing their ass and alternatives are setting the tone . This is the USA and it is FREEDOM here , I'll never conform to something I don't believe in , and taking advantage of people and high costs are a couple things . Yes , I have some stuff on feebay but , I tried alternate means first to get the parts to the people and I will sell anything on there outside of there too !!!!! Thanks again , Joe ....


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 19, 2014)

Ass book? Poor victims.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 19, 2014)

*What is RRB?*

Not familiar with that.
Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2014)

*Rat rod bikes*

Rat rod bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Joe Hargis said:


> Thanks for the kind words . When your honest , bust ass and do a good job in something you enjoy , it matters . Feebay has no seller loyalty at all not to mention lop sided rules for the buyers and well , FEES !!!!! I got tired of government type B.S. through them and figured I'd try some alternatives . I think feebay is loosing their ass and alternatives are setting the tone . This is the USA and it is FREEDOM here , I'll never conform to something I don't believe in , and taking advantage of people and high costs are a couple things . Yes , I have some stuff on feebay but , I tried alternate means first to get the parts to the people and I will sell anything on there outside of there too !!!!! Thanks again , Joe ....




Is there another way to see what you are selling without having a FB account? V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 19, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Is there another way to see what you are selling without having a FB account? V/r Shawn




Come on, Shawn, everyone is doing it! lol

Thanks Joe, I am officially liking your FB page!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 19, 2014)

I rarely say never, but in this case never! V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Hargis (Mar 19, 2014)

To each their own I spose . Feebay unfortunately / a couple threads on RRB and I'm gonna post on here too soon . I'll try all options before feebay . And the seasons just starting . I had 106 bikes about this time last year . he he . Ask springer tom about all the parts I sent to him in Florida the past couple years.


----------



## squeedals (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmmmm.......FB to sell stuff.........whodda thought. Do you use and auction type selling format or just list a price or OBO? While eBay does charge fees (still cheaper than an auction house fee of 20 or 30%) you do reach an S load of prospective buyers and have a better chance of making a higher sale price (maybe). Having multiple irons in the fire is a good idea and I had never thought about FB.....nice


----------



## fatbike (Mar 20, 2014)

I draw the line. No face book. No way. 

Text, email, phone and the Cabe is totally enough. I have a membership with rat rods and I'm rarely on there. All this technology sucks way too much life away let alone the regular stimulations of modern life. It's bad enough having iPhone for me. I mean look, I'm on right now conversing through my cell. 

Remember the days of calling someone, the snail mail you photo and you send a check if you want the bike? Only cost were the phone call, stamp for the envelop and shipping. Totally private and no trace of sale or purchase. Don't get me wrong, it's nice to business quickly if needed, there can be a lot of competition with the world needing the same part. But I think too much technology can take the personal respect away from and the human contact. A lot of good people in the hobby, it's nice to hear a voice directly once in awhile. Keeps it in perspective.

If there is another option for selling other than eBay and here for the masses great. Facebook is another company I will not use in doing so. But I like your thinking. eBay has become a bit much with rules and fees.

Anyways, there's my rant. Not bothered. Just saying. No face book for me or anything of the sort. Don't need it. Thx


----------



## Boris (Mar 20, 2014)

Good luck with your endeavor Joe! Facegoop is unquestionably another way to reach out to more people. And it seems to be the beginning of a trend that a lot of people will be using to hawk their wares. It's a logical progression, but I'm old, in the way, and not gonna' play.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 20, 2014)

Dave, I didn't hear that!! 

And by the way "your not in the way at all!"

I know someone that might argue that point though, but.....


----------



## fatbike (Mar 20, 2014)

I made a comment with Chris. It didn't come quite right. My apologies to you. 

Good luck with reaching out to more folks on Facebook.

Have a good day.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 20, 2014)

It actually makes me happy to see all the fb haters come out.  I had friends telling me I needed to sign up long before it was a household word and I was like "No, I don't want to!"  and I never did.  But I do use my wife's sign in to access it when I need to.  I often turn to this page when I start to feeling a little too happy and that there's not enough bad things going on in the world.  https://www.facebook.com/Urgentdeathrowdogs


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 20, 2014)

Besides, someone has gotten very very wealthy $$$$$ "a billionaire" $$$$$ since he came up with the idea......


----------



## squeedals (Mar 21, 2014)

FB is obviously not for everyone, but personally, it has been a great venue for me, to hook up with old friends, send pics to family as well as friends, promote any bands I am in and a general way to connect. I don't own a cell phone, never have and never will and honestly, those are more intrusive on your privacy as the GOV can track you with that little addiction. Watching cell users walking around all day texting and not watching where they are walking......bumping into signs and poles, or worse, driving while texting or talking. Real safe. At least with FB and no cell, I can control who I talk to and when. Also being a musician like I mentioned, FB is a great way to let friends know when and where I have show. And now....another way to buy and sell bikes! Sweet! With all the friggin fees eBay charges 10%, any new way around that should be considered. Technology can be your friend or your foe, it all depends on how you use it. :o


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2014)

*No FB for me either joe*

But I'll still watch your stuff on feebay. Thanks for the truss rods, hope to get them today. Rob .


----------



## vincev (Mar 21, 2014)

I LIKE FB! I have many old friends across the county and we keep in touch this way.I did see a Dave Marko but I know the idiot on the Cabe cant be the same person.


----------



## Joe Hargis (Mar 21, 2014)

Feebay has the audience and outreach is all . Not much else when it comes to backing and fairness . I did the book face thing to try alternatives .. Hehe


----------



## Joe Hargis (Mar 22, 2014)

I have 97 people following now , all into bicycles .... and into parts / sellin / tradin / building / etc ..... RRB has over 201K followers too now , they had 194K when I joined a couple months ago . The doors / alternatives are opening ....


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 22, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I rarely say never, but in this case never! V/r Shawn




Yeah that's what I said for years with Nick pestering me to get a FB page, so I finally gave in a few weeks ago, and I admit it was fun to see what old friends were up to. I don't post a whole lot, mostly just read what's posted (some funny stuff!) but the coolest thing happened- a long lost relative had been searching for me for some time and found my FB page, needed to find me to tell me I had an inheritance coming! Not much, but what an awesome reward for finally doing the FB! Now I'm sure the house or truck will need a repair...... 

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 22, 2014)

Joe Hargis said:


> I have 97 people following now , all into bicycles .... and into parts / sellin / tradin / building / etc ..... RRB has over 201K followers too now , they had 194K when I joined a couple months ago . The doors / alternatives are opening ....




Joe, question for you- I had tried to set up a FB page to show Nick's bikes for sale, and somehow it knew I was trying to list a business, and it wouldn't allow me to continue, wanted me to do a "page" on his existing account. Yours is a profile, not a page right? Is that why you used a name like you did?
I did check out your profile, looks good! 

Darcie


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 22, 2014)

I have had fantastic luck buying and selling on Facebook. With my own wall and my page. www.shbicyclestore.com. Now that I have a apple I pad touch with Instant video and photo chat linked to my Facebook. I can answer questions and send pic on my chat in second.


----------



## Joe Hargis (Mar 22, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Joe, question for you- I had tried to set up a FB page to show Nick's bikes for sale, and somehow it knew I was trying to list a business, and it wouldn't allow me to continue, wanted me to do a "page" on his existing account. Yours is a profile, not a page right? Is that why you used a name like you did?
> I did check out your profile, looks good!
> 
> Darcie




It took me a bit but , it's a business page through my personal profile .... and you can select 'just for fun' as an option on the business part when your going through it . I wasn't hep on the word 'business' either ! My personal page is pretty much just keepin up on gun talk , lol . Most call or text as far as friends to get ahold of me .... which is rare ....


----------



## Joe Hargis (Mar 22, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> But I'll still watch your stuff on feebay. Thanks for the truss rods, hope to get them today. Rob .




Awesome ! Thanks again !!!


----------



## Joe Hargis (Mar 22, 2014)

Joe Hargis said:


> Awesome ! Thanks again !!!




It makes it fun when everyone has a common interest ....


----------



## partsguy (Mar 25, 2014)

I recently started doing this same thing myself. I've had a couple of sales over Facebook, but I will promote myself heavily this spring and summer.


----------

